# Ursula's progress journal (discipline switch!)



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I had my second lesson with the new instructor last night. We worked further on achieving a balanced seat. I am still tense on my left side and leaning more weight into my left seat bone than my right one, but she said there has been improvement since the first lesson!

We started on 20 meter circles at the walk and trot, and shoulder fore. This stuff is a lot harder than it looks! I need to basically throw everything I've learned prior out the window. I've been taught to lift and ask for inside bend with my inside rein, support with the outside rein, and encourage the bend with my inside leg slightly forward and my outside leg slightly back. I am now being instructed to use my legs in a similar application but less of it. I am to use my seat and shoulders more to ask for a bend. My outside rein needs to maintain more contact and act as a cradle. My inside rein is now my supporting rein and needs to be my "open door" inviting an inside bend.

I would say I achieved a total of 3 strides in successful shoulder fore after many laps of instruction and failed attempts. My 20 meter circles are better at the trot than they are at the walk. I tend to either have rounded circles with a flat, unengaged horse, or a horse that is finding an inside bend but not consistently yet, and is falling in and out of a wobbly amoeba-shaped circle. LOL

I had been riding my horse in a kimberwick on and off. It's the bit I use when I think Urs might be strong, or might startle and need some better brakes. I had her in it for the first two lessons as we were just getting back into the swing of things and she tends to be nervous after some time off and I tend to be out of shape as a rider. I also was not trusting her after our accident over the winter. It was my "security blanket" but now that we're back under saddle and pursuing the dressage, we are going back to the D-ring snaffle for at least one lesson, just to check it out, see how she reacts and if we can start working on contact. I may be going bit shopping soon.

My instructor also wants to get on Ursula, to feel what I'm feeling and hopefully give me better instruction because of it. I'm interested to see how that goes. I'm the only one that's ridden Ursula since I've owned her. I've had others sit on her and walk around and it didn't always go well. She gets jumpy and tense with other people on her back. This instructor seems to be a talented rider (much more knowledgeable and experienced than I am for sure) and I trust her to know her own limits, so hopefully it will be a good experience for everyone.


----------

